

Show HN: DataRake – US Foreign Assistance Detailed Data 1946 – 2012 - okeumeni
http://www.datarake.com/search.aspx?_d=2fc7d195-5a13-4c15-be80-d8e9ce068be4

======
okeumeni
The power of data: You will be surprised to learn that US still provides
economic assistance to countries like Germany, Japan, France and more ...

